# Hexagons, knitted



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I found this in a knitting magazine years ago, don't remember which......

start with an odd number of stitches
purl first row for stockinette.....only one I use it for.
on all knit rows decrease one stitch at beginning and end of row. 
when there are 5 stitches left, k2tog, k1, k2tog.
purl
next row k2tog , k1; purl
knit row k2tog , one stitch remains. This stitch is the first stitch of the pick up row down the left side of the triangle created. Pick up the same number of stitches down the side of the triangle as you started with for the first triangle. Repeat process until you have six triangles. Connect the first one to the last one by sewing a seam. Single crochet around the edges to make a nicer edge to connect to the others. You may have to use a different count for different yarn to make sure the hexagons are all the same size.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I like it but a little confused. Is this all stockinette, as you call out two purl rows? The first and one in the decrease rows....


----------



## magpie21979 (Sep 10, 2012)

would love to see a picture of this


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

I need a picture...can't seem to visualize it!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

me too


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, I also need a photo. Is there a color change anywhere?


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Beetytwird said:


> I found this in a knitting magazine years ago, don't remember which......
> 
> start with an odd number of stitches
> purl first row for stockinette.....only one I use it for.
> ...


I was afraid I was going to confuse, sometimes I do not explain things very well, sorry. This is done in stockinette, all wrong side rows are purled. This makes a triangle.

Try this:

Cast on odd number of stitches. Purl the first row. WS
RS k2tog (ssktbl) knit to last 2 stiches, k2tog.
Purl all WS rows
For all RS rows k2tog (ssktbl) knit to last 2 stitches k2tog. until you have 5 stitches on the needle. k2tog (ssktbl) k1, k2tog.
purl these 3 stitches.
next Rs row, k2tog (ssktbl) k1
purl 2 stitches
next RS row, k2tog (ssktbl) there is one stitch left. 
Now this will be the first stitch for the next triangle. Pick up the same number of stitches you began with down the left side of 
the triangle. ( if you started with 23, pick up 23 down the side)
then work just like the first one. Do this until you have 6 triangles connected together. Sew the cast on edge of the first triangle to the left edge of the last triangle to form the hexagon.

The size of the needle, yarn and number of stitches will determine the size of your hexagon. If you are stash busting, different yarns may require a different number of stitches on the same needle size to get the same size hexagon. hope this helps.


----------



## Stitchtogether (Jan 22, 2012)

Interesting picture please. TY


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Stitchtogether said:


> Interesting picture please. TY


I have no pictures. Don't know if I will be able to make time to make any. Sorry


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

did it look like this:
http://goodtimesithinkso.blogspot.com/2009/09/knitted-octagon-pattern.html


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Good morning, Thank you very for the pattern. I saw an afghan made out of sand , tan, off white, and maybe a darker beige, it looked like a pebble road. I have a bunch of these colors and have thought about making one. Have fun.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

mgt44 said:


> did it look like this:
> http://goodtimesithinkso.blogspot.com/2009/09/knitted-octagon-pattern.html


Those are octogons, they have 8 sides. Mine have 6.


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

This a free download on ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-hexagon-blankie#

It's all garter stitch, so wonderfully mindless, although enough to keep us awake with the shaping and picking up sts for next hex. Pretty definition on the side with the colour changes.

Thank you Beetytwird


----------



## CHRISSYWHITE01 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you so much, definitely going to give it a go.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Sherlock said:


> This a free download on ravelry:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-hexagon-blankie#
> 
> It's all garter stitch, so wonderfully mindless, although enough to keep us awake with the shaping and picking up sts for next hex. Pretty definition on the side with the colour changes.
> ...


That is another way to do it.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmmmmm! Pretty much makes sense, until you get to the "pick up along left edge, using as many st as originally cast on"......I'm not quite seeing that....but I'm willing to sit down and play, and see what happens!  Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

limberlostgirl said:


> Hmmmmm! Pretty much makes sense, until you get to the "pick up along left edge, using as many st as originally cast on"......I'm not quite seeing that....but I'm willing to sit down and play, and see what happens!  Thanks for sharing...


If you cast on 23 stitiches for the base of the first triangle, when you get to the end of that section, you will have one stitche left...with the right side facing you turn the triangle so you can pick up 22 more sitches down that side. You will have 23 stitches on your needle, and the first triangle will be hanging from the bottom with the cast on edge on the left. Hope that helps.


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

Beetytwird said:


> Those are octogons, they have 8 sides. Mine have 6.


Actually the pattern is called Octagons but in the photo they only have six sides so they are really Hexagons.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Sherlock said:


> This a free download on ravelry:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-hexagon-blankie#
> 
> It's all garter stitch, so wonderfully mindless, although enough to keep us awake with the shaping and picking up sts for next hex. Pretty definition on the side with the colour changes.
> ...


Thanks for the information. Have downloaded the pattern for future reference. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

What an interesting way to do hexagons. Don't know if I would make a whole afghan but I would use the pattern to make dishcloths from ends of skeins. You could just leave it on the needles and keep adding. Thanks


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

These little morsels really make me happy. Now you've got me excited about hexagons again. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/3d-hexagon-kaleidoscope


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

TawnyaFletcher said:


> These little morsels really make me happy. Now you've got me excited about hexagons again.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/3d-hexagon-kaleidoscope


Thats beautiful, pity its a paid pattern, but thanks anyway.


----------

